# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  [ شركة fxtrade.oanda  ذات السبريد القليل ]  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبوسليمان

[ شركة fxtrade.oanda  ذات السبريد القليل ]  
خلاص بحثي عن شركات الوساطة وجدت هذه الشركة ذات الإسبريد القليل !! :Yikes3:  
والحد الأدني لفتح الحساب هو 1$ :Yikes3:  
لا أعلم ما هي مصداقية هذه الشركة .. من منكم اشترك معهم .., 
وهل صحيح أن إسبريد اليورو / دولار 0.9     والمجنوووووون = 4   
هذا موقع الشركة  إضغط هنا   :016: أنتظر تعليقكم

----------


## braveheart

والله يا اخي انبح صوتنا و نحن نقول عنها
أسأل ما طاب لك من الاسئلة و انا سوف اجاوب 
بس من اسبباب هذه الشركة انها منسية هي بسبب عدم تقبلها بالوساطة لذلك لا احد بشجعها
و الثاني ليس هنالك حسابات اسلامية على حسب علمي فيها
السبريد ما تراه صحيح لكنه متحرك في اوقات الاخبار او الليل وانا شغال معاهم على الحقيقي
و هم صادقون و خدمة عملاء ممتازة!!! :Good:  
شخصياً انصحك بها

----------


## ابو لاما

ما انصح بها لتجارة الاخبار

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

لا انصحك بشركة لا تفتح حساب اسلامي

----------


## عبدالجبار

> والله يا اخي انبح صوتنا و نحن نقول عنها
> أسأل ما طاب لك من الاسئلة و انا سوف اجاوب 
> بس من اسبباب هذه الشركة انها منسية هي بسبب عدم تقبلها بالوساطة لذلك لا احد بشجعها
> و الثاني ليس هنالك حسابات اسلامية على حسب علمي فيها
> السبريد ما تراه صحيح لكنه متحرك في اوقات الاخبار او الليل وانا شغال معاهم على الحقيقي
> و هم صادقون و خدمة عملاء ممتازة!!! 
> شخصياً انصحك بها

 طيب كيف تجعل ارباحك حلالا وهي مختلطة بالفوائد اعتقد انها نقطة مهمة :016:

----------


## braveheart

> طيب كيف تجعل ارباحك حلالا وهي مختلطة بالفوائد اعتقد انها نقطة مهمة

 بارك الله فيك 
انا من وجهت نظري لا ارى مشكلة اذ اغلق جميع العقود قبل الساعة 10 مساءً و اعتمده للصفقات السريعة مستفيداً من السبريد 4
وانا عندي حساب مع شركتين واحدة منهم اف اكس سول للصفقات السوينغية التي تبقى مفتوحة لأيام و هي قليلة عندي 
هذا وجهة نظري و يحتمل الخطاء او الصواب 
تحياتي لك

----------


## عبدالجبار

انا سمعت انهم يحسبون لك الفائده بالساعة فهل هذا صحيح

----------


## أبو دلامة

> انا سمعت انهم يحسبون لك الفائده بالساعة فهل هذا صحيح

    هذا ما سمعته أيضا

----------


## braveheart

صحيح يا اخوان هناك نوعين من الفائدة
واحدة تحتسب كعمولة على عدد دقائق العقد المفتوح و هي جداً صغيرة لا تتعدى كونها كوميسيون عند اف اك سي ام او اي بروكر ثاني 
والفائدة الربوية التي تحتسب عند اقفال السوق الامريكي
يعني وقت اغلاق العقود بعد ساعات تحتسب رسم 
ووقت يظل العقد مفتوح الى اخر النهار تحتسب رسم ثاني و هي الفاءدة المعترف بها بجميع البروكر و بنفس النسبة %  عند الاكثرية
بس بالنسبة لي اذا لا تبيت العقد فالرسم او الفائدة المحسوبة هي كعمولة  و ليس هناك فائدة ربوية
تظل وجهة نظر شخصية 
تحياتي

----------


## أبوسليمان

ألف شكر لكم ..  
بس ممكن أحد يرسل لهم طلب إضافة حسابات إسلامية بدون فوائد..,
وشكرا لكم

----------


## أبوسليمان

?

----------


## trender

حاولت معهم لفتح حسابات اسلامية 
 ولكنهم رفضوا رفضا قاطعا.... لكن جودتهم فوق مستوى جميع الشركات الاخرى حسب ما اسمع عنهم....

----------


## وليد الحلو

رفضت ارقى مستوى من التقارير و التحليلات مع ساكسو بنك بسبب الربا 
و رفضت اقوى و احسن برنامج ميتاتريدر مع الانتربانك بسبب الربا 
و سأرفض اى ربا تحت اى مسمى بأذن الله  
خدمه حلوة بس نتمناها اسلامية بأذن الله  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ابو لاما

> رفضت ارقى مستوى من التقارير و التحليلات مع ساكسو بنك بسبب الربا   و رفضت اقوى و احسن برنامج ميتاتريدر مع الانتربانك بسبب الربا  و سأرفض اى ربا تحت اى مسمى بأذن الله   خدمه حلوة بس نتمناها اسلامية بأذن الله   ودى و تقديرى

 بصراحة الربا موجود في كل شئ يعني خبر الفائدة البيحدد حركة السعر هو ربا و العملة نفسها قيمتها ربوية يعنئ سعر العملة بتعتمد علئ مقدار فائدتها ربويا لذلك ارئ من وجهتي نظري القاصرة ان الانسان يحسب الفوائد اذا مضافة يتصدق بها و اذا مخصومة يحتسبها عند الله

----------


## أبوسليمان

:Hands: 
يارب أفوز بالمسابقة علشان احصل على حسآب فيها 
FX SOL

----------


## albaz

انا جربتها  ديمو متازة جدا
شركة امريكية مثلها    mbtrading
نقطة الدولار
3 نقاط المجنون

----------

